# Puppy grooming question



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Ears are something that take practice to do well. Plus, cheap scissors are not your friend when doing ears. They are not forgiving. Yes, you really ought to have someone who knows how to groom neaten them for you. And his feet. I'm not a conformation person but I find myself being a bit snobby when I see someone with an obviously nice Golden that isn't at least tidy. You will feel more confident if your pup looks like he belongs. If you don't have a checklist of what to bring with you and what to expect, I would suggest asking for tips from forum members who show. It can be overwhelming to try to go and have a good time and realize you've forgotten things or underestimated the time you should allow for the whole process. Have fun


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It's really tough to tell from that picture... Ears are funny... depending on what's there, you might not have to do too much anyway. And there's more than just shag to fuss over.

Best way to tell is set your dog up in front of a mirror... stacked, head up and muzzle slightly dipped while you are baiting him. Check from the side and then from the front. Both views that the judge will have. 

If his head looks "clean" and there isn't anything grooming wise that is too distracting, you should be fine. 

I agree with Kristy - it's a little nuts sometimes to see a nice dog with his feet trimmed like a poodle and fuzz sticking up on the ears...


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Look up on Morningsage to see some step by step tips. I’d try to find a local handler and have them trim, or if you’re in a local golden club or have a breeder close by, go to them. There’s a series on you tube called The Winning Way too. Most handlers do more than what I’d call “neatening up” but that should be all you need to do. Right before a show, I’d have someone with experience help because there’s a definite learning curve.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

They look OK. I find that unless the dog's ear hair is completely wild, no judge will ever notice an ungroomed ear anyways. Best of luck at the show!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

K9-Design said:


> They look OK. I find that unless the dog's ear hair is completely wild, no judge will ever notice an ungroomed ear anyways. Best of luck at the show!


Awesome. I really don’t want to mess with them yet. It’s not wild. It lays pretty nicely actually. I’m hoping for a bath and trimming his feet and whiskers. 

Thank you! If he does well, I’ll definitely let you know!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

nolefan said:


> Ears are something that take practice to do well. Plus, cheap scissors are not your friend when doing ears. They are not forgiving. Yes, you really ought to have someone who knows how to groom neaten them for you. And his feet. I'm not a conformation person but I find myself being a bit snobby when I see someone with an obviously nice Golden that isn't at least tidy. You will feel more confident if your pup looks like he belongs. If you don't have a checklist of what to bring with you and what to expect, I would suggest asking for tips from forum members who show. It can be overwhelming to try to go and have a good time and realize you've forgotten things or underestimated the time you should allow for the whole process. Have fun



I have some practice doing ears. My girl has the craziest ear hair ever. I feel like she’s going to be bald by the time they look good And I never quite get enough fuzz off. I’m far from being great at it but I don’t butcher her either. I did invest in a nice set of scissors and a grooming table when she was young. 

He’s completely different. It lays down pretty well still on his ears. He has a really nice, thick coat. 

I did show my girl once after I took a class. I’m not sure conformation is really my game but I’m getting him out to do things.


----------

